# Horse chases goats...



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

My horse chases my goats every once in a while for fun. Today, he charged after the goats, having some fun, slipped, and stepped on a kid on accident (the kid is fine). Is there a way I can train my horse to not chase the goats? :help:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no...but glad the goat is OK......horses like to play.....the only way.. I know is... to put them in separate fields.... :hug:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

I would, but the goats and horse are soooo attached, that they can't stand being separated... It's hard riding my horse around the farm, because the goats always cry for him, and he wants to go to them..... So, any other suggestions?

(sry about putting this thread in the wrong location...)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...poor little goat. I personally wouldn't keep my horses with my goats just because a horse is about 10 times bigger and an accidental step on them could really injure or even kill a goat. But if they have to be together then I don't really see any solution. :shrug: Horses like to run and some like to chase (like my mare will chase my dogs until they're out of the pen) so I don't really know what you could do.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh. Well if that's the case, then I may just have to train them to be separated. Although I hate to do it.  I guess I have to do what's best.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have seen many goats do well with horses -- but if he cant be trained to stop chasing them then he will need to be moved or the goats moved.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

I keep a mini donkey in with some nigerians He runs them down every once in awhile and they have fun, plus I think the exercise they get is good. The chances of a horse falling on a goat are slim so I think the worst is over. I do not think they would like the separation.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Kk. This is the first time it's happened in 3 years. I'll give it some more time, and hope it doesn't happen again.  Thanks to all ya'll.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

My goats are with the horses. I rotate them around. Sometimes it is the does and then I put the bucks in and remember my goats have horns.

The only time I have ever had trouble was when my mare was here and it was her first year with the baby goats. She would chase them and try to run them down, so I made sure they were separate, now they are all one big happy family.

My sister has a goat with her horse. If one is gone the other one goes totally crazy without the other one.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

House them side by side or try to make a safe zone. A place where the goats can go if need be buth the horse can not. Maybe a pen with no bottom pannel but top and middle etc.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

This is one of those situations that when it works, it works. When it doesn't, it doesn't. It is really that simple. My goats can go in with my horses, but if the horses ever started to hurt the goats it would have to stop.

You can never really train the horses to leave the goats alone because you will not be there to monitor them all the time.


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

I have a horse who killed a goat. Toggenburg wether. He had lived with the horses for a couple years with no problems then one morning went out and the goat had been kicked in the head and his jaw was completely broken and hanging his ear on one side was drooping down. We had to rush the vet out to have him put down. The vet couldn't believe this goat was even with it enough to be walking around. 
Think the horse was just playing but they are just too big to be playing with a goat the way horses play with each other.

I would maybe keep the goat in a separate pen next to the horse?

Shannon
Poppy Patch Farm


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

I would seperate them now. My brothers friends mom had goats and her horse killed 2 (i think?) of them one day thinking she was playing. My two does were raised with horses and whenever they escape they try to break into the horse pasture but I'd never let them in there.


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

I wouldn;t put kids in with horses - only full grown goats.


----------

